# I Know You Can't But Help Me Decide



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok you may know from a previous threads that I bought a used Burner driver and was not sure about it so I purchased a NEW Nike SQ Dymo driver. Well I went to the range and both seemed to be about equal and now I am really torn as to which one to return. I might just pick from a hat. Again I am a beginner golfer who just started playing a few months ago. Any feedback would be great. Thanks.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is my opinion; if they feel equal then which is cost effective for you, and will give you the service you need to develop your skills.


----------



## horsegoer (Aug 22, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Here is my opinion; if they feel equal then which is cost effective for you, and will give you the service you need to develop your skills.


Both about the same $$$$. I might just stay with the Nike because it's brand new.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes choose what works for you brand prefernce I guess I'd go with the burner you might be able to work it a little more.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

So you have purchased two drivers that work equally well for you. Here's a scenario that I have seen played out more than few times. If you don't need the refund on one of the drivers, then keep them both. My reasoning is this. This is golf, and at some time in the future, (near or far) one of those drivers is going to desert you, and your swing. So when one driver goes bad on you, just pick up the other driver for your next round. Chances are the replacement will work for you, for a while anyways, and will eventually be replaced by driver it replaced. The cycle is complete, and ready to start over again. I myself own 5 drivers, and not a year has gone by, where each of those drivers have been in my bag at one time or another. Yes, there is a favorite that plays much more than the others, but even that driver needs a rest from my swing from time to time. It's golf, and the Golf Gods are always looking for the unsuspecting.

However if you need to get rid of one, then keep the Nike, since it is newer, and you really can't be real sure of the extent of the wear, and tear on the other one. Doing your part for Tiger's pocket book is not such a bad thing.


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

I would also keep the Nike but if possible the other as well, but make sure you make a decision as to which one you will go with. I made the mistake of having two drivers I used to use and interchange them as soon as my game started going downhill - it was like they were the reason for me being terrible! it meant that I didnt ever get used to using one of them.


----------

